# Kyllä.



## sakvaka

Löysin eräästä vanhasta kielioppikirjastani tällaisen säännön:



> _Viime aikoina on ruvettu liian runsaasti käyttämään kyllä sanaa, esim. seuraavaan tapaan:_
> _
> Oletko sairas? Kyllä. (po. olen)
> Sinäkö tämän teit? Kyllä. (po. minä / niin)_


Sen sijaan nämä ovat kuulemma oikein:



> _Etkö lähdekään matkalle? Kyllä.
> Voisitko lainata minulle sateenvarjon? Kyllä.
> Mene noutamaan kenkäni suutarilta! Kyllä._



Mitä luulette, mikä tekee jälkimmäisistä lauseista niin poikkeuksellisia? _Etkö lähdekään matkalle_ on selvästi kysymys, johon vastataan päinvastaisella tavalla, kuin sen antaja olettaa. _Mene noutamaan kenkäni suutarilta _on käsky, johon myönnytään. Mutta millä tavalla _Voisitko lainata_ eroaa lauseesta _oletko sairas_? Konditionaalin kauttako?

Jos teillä on jonkinlaista ideaa, kertokaa ihmeessä. Edellä mainittu sääntö näyttäisi olevan vanhentunut nykykielessä, mutta 1950-luvulla se on ollut vielä tärkeä.


----------



## Hakro

Mielestäni siinä kielioppikirjan laatijan logiikka ja kielikorva pettää pahasti. Minä vastaisin näin:

_Etkö lähdekään matkalle? - Lähden / en. (Kyllä-vastauksesta ei ilmene, lähdenkö vai enkö, joten se on ehdottomasti väärin.)
Voisitko lainata minulle sateenvarjon? - Voin / tottakai.
Mene noutamaan kenkäni suutarilta! - Menen kun ehdin._


----------



## Grumpy Old Man

Olen Hakron linjoilla! Itse kuulun siihen joukkoon, joka kyllä seuraa kiinnostuneena kielieksperttien suosituksia, mutta ei läheskään aina noudata niitä. Kävin oppikouluni 50-luvulla, mutta en muista mainitsemiesi kaltaisia sääntöjä ja esimerkkejä.

Se on jäänyt mieleen, että Helsingin toisen lyseon eli Tossun 1B-luokan äidinkielen opettajan mielestä oli väärin vastata kahdella sanalla:

_Oletko kylläinen?
Kyllä olen.

_Kiinnostukseni äidinkielen hienouksiin väheni  -  ja englannin vastaaviin lisääntyi  -  muun muassa siksi, että järkeni ei kyennyt käsittämään, miksi verbin infinitiivi oli kuulemma subjekti täytyä-verbin yhteydessä:

_Minun täytyy lähteä.

_GOM


----------



## Hakro

Kuuntelin eilen radio-ohjelmaa, jossa haastateltava aloitti vastauksensa jokaikiseen kysymykseen sanoilla "kyllä joo", ikäänkuin jompikumpi näistä sanoista ei olisi riittänyt. Tällaista kuulee aika usein.


----------



## sakvaka

Itsekin katson, että ensimmäiseen lauseeseen _kyllä _on huono vastaus. Toisaalta se voi olla riikinruotsin _jo_-sanan vastine: — _Vill du inte ha ett äpple? — Jo, tack._

Kirjassa (joka on enemmänkin yleinen kuvaus suomen kielestä ja yleisimmistä kielivirheistä kuin oppikirja) verrattiin kolmatta lausetta sotilaskäskyihin, joihin on ollut ehdottomasti myönnyttävä. Niistä se on kuulemma lähtenyt leviämään muuhun kielenkäyttöön.

Tuo muisto oppikoulusta on kiinnostava, GOM! Jälleen kerran osoitettiin, kuinka kielenhuoltajat antavat suosituksia joskus korvan vastaisesti. Tulee ihan mieleen sanan _gerbilli_ oikeinkirjoitus.

_Minun täytyy lähteä_, tämähän on aivan selvä: genetiivillä ilmaistaan, kenen "täytymisestä" on kysymys.


----------



## DrWatson

Lauseessa _Minun täytyy lähteä_ sana _minun_ tosiaan aikaisemmin jäsennettiin datiiviadverbiaaliksi ja _lähteä_ infinitiivisubjektiksi. Nykykäsityksen (ISK § 505) mukaan _minun_ on genetiivimuotoinen subjekti ja verbiketju _täytyy lähteä_ on predikaatti, mikä tuntuu kyllä itsestänikin järkevimmältä.

Nuo _kyllä_-sanan käyttöohjeet kuulostavat melko mielivaltaisilta  Lienevätkö ne sitten laatijan henkilökohtaisia mielipiteitä asiasta...


----------



## sakvaka

DrWatson said:


> Lauseessa _Minun täytyy lähteä_ sana _minun_ tosiaan aikaisemmin jäsennettiin datiiviadverbiaaliksi ja _lähteä_ infinitiivisubjektiksi. Nykykäsityksen (ISK § 505) mukaan _minun_ on genetiivimuotoinen subjekti ja verbiketju _täytyy lähteä_ on predikaatti, mikä tuntuu kyllä itsestänikin järkevimmältä.



Ihanko totta? Tämäpä oli hyvä tietää.  Ulkomaalaisille opetettaessa kannattaa varmaankin mainita molemmat tulkinnat, jotta rakenteen sisäistäisi mahdollisimman hyvin.


----------

